# GTX 1060 mit 460 Watt Netzteil?



## GeneralHudson (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

Meine Frage: Läuft die neue GTX 1060 mit diesem Netzteil?
LC6460GP4 V2.4: LC - POWER 

Es wird zwar als Mindestanforderung wahrscheinlich 500W Netzteilstärke geben, doch hat dieses Netzteil ja 80+ Gold,  bereits 460 Watt und zwei 8-Pol-Stecker für die Graka neben den üblichen Stromsteckern.

Ich weiß, es ist noch schwierig, genaue Antworten zu geben da die Spezifikationen der 1060 noch nicht feststehen, trotzdem würde ich gern eure erfahrene Meinung hören, ob es sich auf die neue Graka umzusteigen lohnt und sie laufen wird.

Restsystem:
CPU: I5-2320 (3,9 GHz)
MB: MSI MS7728 ver.2.0
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 HyperXFury @1333 mHz
HDD: 2TB Seagate Barracuda

Mfg 

Der General


----------



## Gast20180319 (13. Juli 2016)

Mit guten 460 Watt kannst du jede Single GPU Grafikkarte betreiben.
Dein System verbraucht mit ner gtx 1060 voraussichtlich vielleicht 250 Watt unter Last, wenn überhaupt.

Das Netzteil ist allerdings von LC-Power, die nicht gerade für brauchbare geschweige denn hochwertige Netzteile bekannt sind, auch wenn es vereinzelte Modelle von LC gibt die halbwegs brauchbar sind.
Hast du das Netzteil schon gekauft ?

Wenn nicht, würde ich mich nach was anderem umsehen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Juli 2016)

Laut anderen Thread, ja. 

@TE

Probiers aus. Im schlimmsten Fall stirbt alles. Wir haben dir ja schon ein paar Alternativen genannt, falls es Probleme geben sollte


----------



## GeneralHudson (13. Juli 2016)

Ja hab ich schon. Aber es hat doch die 80+ Verifizierung, da sollt die Effizienz doch bei mehr als 90% konstant liegen oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Gast20180319 (13. Juli 2016)

Selbst wenn es so wäre, das macht das Netzteil nicht gleich gut.
Es kommt vorallem auf die Qualität des Stroms an, den das Netzteil liefert. Außerdem sind gut funktionierende Schutzschaltungen auch relevant für ein gutes Netzteil.
Dir wurde ja im anderen Thread schon zu einem anderen Netzteil geraten.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Juli 2016)

Die 80+ Zerti sagt nur etwas über die Effi bei entsprechender Last aus. Wie es aufgebaut ist, ob alle Schutzschaltungen enthalten sind, und diese auch Vorschriftsmäßig auslösen, ob es Oberklasse oder n´ Böller ist, kann man nur durch eigene Praxis oder Reviews rausfinden


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2016)

GeneralHudson schrieb:


> Ja hab ich schon. Aber es hat doch die 80+ Verifizierung, da sollt die Effizienz doch bei mehr als 90% konstant liegen oder irre ich mich da?



80+-Zertifikat sagt genau so viel aus wie wenn ein Auto 6l verbraucht.
Das kann dann immer noch ein 10 Jahre alter Kia oder ein moderner Passat sein.
Verstehst du was ich meine?

An deiner Stelle würde ich dieses Netzteil wieder zurückschicken und mir ein vernünftiges Teil holen.
Zwar hat es gängige Schutzschaltungen, aber wie gut die sind, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Das LC Power gibt es auch als Corsair. Also unterer Durchschnitt.
Funktionieren wird es. Ob die Schutzschaltungen beim LC Power aber auch funktionieren, weiß niemand.


----------



## GeneralHudson (13. Juli 2016)

OK danke für die schnellen Antworten. Dann werde ich es zurückschicken und in ein be quiet! investieren, mit denen habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2016)

Die Frage ist, in welches be quiet. Da sind auch nicht alle gut. 

Ich würde das vorschlagen:
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und sogar behaupten, da kommt am Ende mehr Watt raus als bei dem LC-Teil.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Juli 2016)

Wenn du das Sys aus dem anderen Thread über Jahre nicht aufrüstest reicht ein E10 400W


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die nächste GraKa-Generation wieder mehr Stron zieht. Und selbst für eine GTX1080 reichen die 400W aus. 

Wenn man dann 1200€ für eine GraKa ausgeben sollte, dann würden die 100€ Netzteil auch nicht mehr weh tun.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (13. Juli 2016)

Vorallem kann man bald das NT auf empfohlene 5% der Rechnersumme reduzieren, yay  
Die ganzen Böller machen dann nichtmal 1% aus


----------



## Schnuetz1 (13. Juli 2016)

Wer sagt denn sowas? 5% von der Rechnersumme für das Netzteil?

Gerade erst ein Netzteil gesehen. 35€ für 700 Watt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...arte-funktioniert-nicht-mehr.html#post8336538


----------



## Threshold (13. Juli 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn sowas? 5% von der Rechnersumme für das Netzteil?



Ich hab 10% im Umschlag.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juli 2016)

Das Netzteil reicht, es hat genügend Leistung auf 12V mit 2x 18A, hat alle Schutzschaltungen, hat mit Gold+ eine sehr hohe Effizienz und laut Hersteller eine unabhängige Regelung jeder Spannung. Mit 62,-€ ist es recht teuer, da besteht die Chance, dass sogar gute Komponenten verbaut wurden, ich finde aber keinen Test zum Netzteil.  Ich sehe absolut kein Argument, warum es nicht tauglich sein sollte, abgesehen von der Erfahrung mit der Marke, die z.T. mehr als suboptimal waren.


----------



## S!lent dob (13. Juli 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-mit-daten-und-preisen-stand-juni-2016-a.html

such dir was aus


----------



## keks4 (13. Juli 2016)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn sowas? 5% von der Rechnersumme für das Netzteil?
> 
> Gerade erst ein Netzteil gesehen. 35€ für 700 Watt:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...arte-funktioniert-nicht-mehr.html#post8336538



Oh Gott... da hätte ich beim PC einschalten Todesangst


----------



## Philipus II (14. Juli 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ich finde aber keinen Test zum Netzteil.  Ich sehe absolut kein Argument, warum es nicht tauglich sein sollte, abgesehen von der Erfahrung mit der Marke, die z.T. mehr als suboptimal waren.


Das sollte doch grund genug sein. Es gibt keine Unschuldsvermutung für Netzteile.


----------



## keks4 (14. Juli 2016)

Ich würde sagen; im Zweifel Gegen den Angeklagten  such dir eines aus der Empfehlenswerte Netzteile Liste aus 

Edit: 1000 Beiträge; neues Level


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juli 2016)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Das sollte doch grund genug sein. Es gibt keine Unschuldsvermutung für Netzteile.



Was sollen Tests an verdeckten Mängeln aufdecken? Die explodierten LC Dinger wurden auch lange empfohlen und für gut getestet. Und ob es nur eine Mangelcharge Sicherungschips war, wurde auch nie geklärt. Ich sehr das alles etwas entspannter...


----------



## keks4 (14. Juli 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was sollen Tests an verdeckten Mängeln aufdecken? Die explodierten LC Dinger wurden auch lange empfohlen und für gut getestet. Und ob es nur eine Mangelcharge Sicherungschips war, wurde auch nie geklärt. Ich sehr das alles etwas entspannter...



Aber Warum etwas Riskieren wenn man sich durch ein neues Netzteil sehr viel Theater ersparen kann


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was sollen Tests an verdeckten Mängeln aufdecken? Die explodierten LC Dinger wurden auch lange empfohlen und für gut getestet. Und ob es nur eine Mangelcharge Sicherungschips war, wurde auch nie geklärt. Ich sehr das alles etwas entspannter...



Ach so, dann findest du ein Netzteil, das explodieren kann nicht so wild?
Ich kaufe doch lieber ein Netzteil, von dem ich weiß, dass es nicht explodiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, dann findest du ein Netzteil, das explodieren kann nicht so wild?.


Es ist unschön und ein Grund es nicht zu kaufen, aber Netzteile haben Metallgehäuse und der Rechner ein zweites. Darum stirbt niemand. Frage ist für mich immer noch, woran es lang und ob auszuschließen ist, das ähnliche Schadchips in anderen Netzteilen anderer Hersteller verbaut wurden. So wie ich den TE verstanden habe, hat er das Netzteil schon. Neuklaufen würde ich es nicht, dann immer ein E10-400E, das ist eindeutig. Aber wenn man es hat, dann würde ich es weiter nutzen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juli 2016)

Lies mal Post 8.


----------



## keks4 (14. Juli 2016)

Sehr gewagte Aussage das niemand stirbt wenn es explodiert  
Da wäre das Mainboard; die GPU, die CPU, Vermutlich auch der RAM und nicht zu vergessen die Festplatten samt der Daten darauf 
Wenn es nicht durch einen Kurzschluss passiert dann durch das Feuer... dann kannste Stockbrot machen über dem PC


----------



## Philipus II (14. Juli 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frage ist für mich immer noch, woran es lang und ob auszuschließen ist, das ähnliche Schadchips in anderen Netzteilen anderer Hersteller verbaut wurden.


Es gibt Marken mit funktionierender Qualitätkontrolle und viele mit nicht funktionierender Qualitätskontrolle. Dass mir zwei von zwei Testmustern an gleicher Stelle an der Chroma gestorben sind deutet zunächst auf einen konstruktiven Mangel hin, gefolgt von mangelhafter QC. Letzteres ist fast noch schlimmer als ein Fehler im Engineering: Funktioniert der Qualitätssicherungsprozess nicht ist das Ergebnis der Netzteilfertigung beim Auftragsfertiger in China schlicht Zufall. LC-Power wird bei weitem nicht zum ersten mal beim Schummeln auffällig. Auch bei Fake-Leistungsrating und Fake-80-Plus war LC-Power mit dabei. Ich möchte der Marke hier keinesfalls Betrug unterstellen, aber sonderliches Engagement dabei, sicherzustellen, dass die ausgelieferten Produkte den Versprechungen entsprechen, konnte ich bis dato nicht sehen.

Ich kenne übrigens eine der Fabriken, die für LC-Power die preiswerten "Bronze"-Netzteile fertigen, von innen.  Die können, den passenden Kunden vorausgesetzt, durchaus richtig gute Netzteile bauen. Man muss dort halt nur das richtige bestellen und ein bisschen aufschauen. Das konkrete Modell hier aber kommt wahrscheinlich von Great Wall, da war ich noch nicht. Eventuell 2017...

Zurück zum Thema: Ohne Test ist es Lotto.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2016)

Das Gerät ist technisch prinzipiell recht gut, das passt. Wie gesagt, die Schutzschaltungen sollte man sich aber noch mal anschauen.


----------



## Philipus II (15. Juli 2016)

Netzteil-Performance ist oft Detail-Sache. Mit nur drei Widerständen lassen sich beispielsweise die Schutzschaltungen ins Sinnlose verschieben, die Shut-Down-Frequenz falsch einstellen und Ripple&Noise von 60 auf 200 mV steigern. Nur weil die Plattform grundsätzlich gut ist, muss das nicht in allen Details für das Endprodukt gelten.


----------



## DaChronic (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute ich muss da auch kurz nochmal einhaken. Habe da eine ganz ähnliche Frage ob das mit dem Netzteil passt

Mainboard: MSI Z170A-PC Mate LGA1151
Prozessor: INTEL Skylake i7-6700K 4x4.0 GHz
Graka: 6144MB MSI GTX 1060 Gaming 6G
Netzteil: be quiet! Sys-Power B8 450W - Silent 450W  PSU SYSTEM POWER B8 | 450W bulk supply by be quiet!

Reicht das netzteil dafür aus? Danke für die Info schonmal


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

Das Netzteil reicht aus, aber wieso kaufst du dir so einen Schrott?


----------



## DaChronic (8. Dezember 2016)

bezogen aufs netzteil oder worauf?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2016)

DaChronic schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich muss da auch kurz nochmal einhaken. Habe da eine ganz ähnliche Frage ob das mit dem Netzteil passt
> 
> Mainboard: MSI Z170A-PC Mate LGA1151
> Prozessor: INTEL Skylake i7-6700K 4x4.0 GHz
> ...


Nein, nein und noch mals nein.

Warum willst du dir auch 'ne 1060 holen? Langfristig wird die RX470 die deutlich bessere KArte sein. Siehe R9-280X vs GTX 780 (non TI)...

Dazu solltest du dir einfach mal ein ordentliches Netzteil kaufen und keines von den billigsten...


----------



## DaChronic (8. Dezember 2016)

ich bin kein hardcore zocker daher reicht das für mich denke ich aus. was heißt ordentliches netzteil? ist die leistung doch nicht ausreichend oder was empfiehlst du mir?


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

DaChronic schrieb:


> bezogen aufs netzteil oder worauf?



Das Netzteil natürlich.
Das B8 ist unterste Schublade. Sowas nimmt man nicht mal geschenkt.


----------

